

Ask HN: What happened to diaspora?  - random42

The last blog post on diaspora website was more than 50 days ago.<p>Has the project reached the fate, which the cynical mind of many of us expected, where bunch of college kid rode the latest controversy of the time (Facebook Privacy), to earn themselves a decent "pocket money"? or is it still being worked upon?
======
emarcotte
They are active:

<http://tieguy.org/blog/2010/08/20/notes-on-diaspora-talk/>

